# Piratecat is a great moderator.  So are the rest of you guys!



## RangerWickett

Sadly, Piratecat impressed just a moment ago, and I don't know the names of _all_ the moderators, so I thought I'd just give a quick nod of praise for helping to keep us all nice people.


----------



## RangerWickett

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sadly, Piratecat impressed just a moment ago, and I don't know the names of _all_ the moderators, so I thought I'd just give a quick nod of praise for helping to keep us all nice people.




I don't know _why_ I said 'sadly.'  I think I wanted to say, "See."


----------



## Crothian

Ya, the mods and Admins are all great here!!


----------



## Tallok

I'll third that, they make this site what it is


----------



## Henry

I'll FOURTH that PCat is a great mod. 


Well, that, and he can make little kids cry when he's DMing, which is cool.


----------



## Creamsteak

Henry said:
			
		

> I'll FOURTH that PCat is a great mod.
> 
> 
> Well, that, and he can make little kids cry when he's DMing, which is cool.



 I thought you weren't going to mention that?


----------



## William Ronald

RangerWickett, I concur.   The moderators and administrators here are great and do a very good job of maintaining a friendly atmosphere.

Should we all chip in for some catnip for Piratecat for Gen Con?


----------



## jdavis

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sadly, Piratecat impressed just a moment ago, and I don't know the names of _all_ the moderators, so I thought I'd just give a quick nod of praise for helping to keep us all nice people.



You don't know the names of all the mods? Shame on you (they are listed on the bottom of each forum right under the last thread on the page  ).


----------



## BSF

I concur, the mods here are great.  Actually, I wanted to say 'Thank You' to the Mods for moving a recent thread back into the General Discussion.  

EN World is a special place and I like it here.  I think the Mods do a great job enforcing the rules, and knowing when to bend them.  Cheers to all of you!


----------



## the Jester

Heck yeah!

Great mod, great guy.


----------



## AGGEMAM

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I don't know _why_ I said 'sadly.'  I think I wanted to say, "See."





Why didn't you just edit the original post then ?


----------



## Ashwyn

Yeah, three cheers for the Mods and Admins!


----------



## Flyspeck23

EN World is one of the few boards where the mods actually seem to be nice 
And they're doing a great job, too.
On other boards, it's usally one or the other, or neither 




			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Why didn't you just edit the original post then ?



Because it's funny?


----------



## Hypersmurf

jdavis said:
			
		

> Shame on you (they are listed on the bottom of each forum right under the last thread on the page  ).




Well, most of them.

-Hyp.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

The mods and admins are not just great at their job, they are great people too!


----------



## diaglo

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Well, most of them.




only the ones that count.  

the viscounts, dukes, earls, and barons didn't make the cut.


----------



## Piratecat

Some days it's more frustrating to moderate than others - and yesterday was one of those. Thanks, folks - it's appreciated.


----------



## Varianor Abroad

I really appreciate what everyone here does - moderators and admins. And as someone who has a similar hat on a smaller board, I can only tip it in admiration and thanks for the job that you do!


----------



## AGGEMAM

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Some days it's more frustrating to moderate than others - and yesterday was one of those.




Ok, people let's vow to make today Friday the 13th Moderator Hell


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Ok, people let's vow to make today Friday the 13th Moderator Hell



 Who wants to start a thread about the political influence on sexual relations within religious orders? We need to make sure to somehow involve Hitler and elf porn as well. That should make for some good moderating!


----------



## KidCthulhu

I like all the mods except that PirateCat guy.  He's a rat bastard.  And he doesn't give his players enough treasure.  We should shun him until he makes with the Monty Haul.


----------



## Piratecat

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> And he doesn't give his players enough treasure.  We should shun him until he makes with the Monty Haul.




Your wish is my command. Next game, expect a 10 ton block of gold to land right on your head.

Hey, I'm all about the service.


----------



## the Jester

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Your wish is my command. Next game, expect a 10 ton block of gold to land right on your head.
> 
> Hey, I'm all about the service.




The crazy thing is, you know that after the fact the pcs are gonna smack their foreheads and say, "DOH!  We shoulda seen that coming- it was all spelled out in that prophecy we got back in '98, if only we could have figured it out in advance..."


----------



## Hand of Evil

Having a drink or two with some of the mod, even purchasing a round, I say they are the greatest.  

And I will go on record here and now and say I will buy every mod at Gencon a round (maybe two) at this years "after the ENNies party at Gencon!"


----------



## Macbeth

Yeah, it's begining to sound repetitive, but the mods are great guys.


----------



## Creamsteak

"Every mod?"


----------



## AGGEMAM

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Every mod?"




Is there a way we can all be mods for a day, if nothing else then at the Gen Con when we haven't got access to the internet.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Every mod?"



at Gencon at _the after the ennies party_

Okay I know there will be a rush to be a mod and I expect a few people to even say, "Hey I am mod too" or but "I was a judge", and you know what, I still may do it.  Now will I do it if every mod goes for a $10 drink and 15 mods are there, maybe but a picture of beer or normal stuff not a problem!  I will glady put $200 in the pot for drinks!


----------



## LightPhoenix

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Who wants to start a thread about the political influence on sexual relations within religious orders? We need to make sure to somehow involve Hitler and elf porn as well. That should make for some good moderating!



Don't forget to work the BoEF and katanas somewhere in there.  

Seriously though, I'll add my thanks and appreciation to all the moderators, and also to Morrus and Eric for picking such great moderators.


----------



## diaglo

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's begining to sound repetitive, but the mods are great guys.





and some of them are more like Caesar.....they are great gals, too.


----------



## Creamsteak

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> at Gencon at _the after the ennies party_
> 
> Okay I know there will be a rush to be a mod and I expect a few people to even say, "Hey I am mod too" or but "I was a judge", and you know what, I still may do it.  Now will I do it if every mod goes for a $10 drink and 15 mods are there, maybe but a picture of beer or normal stuff not a problem!  I will glady put $200 in the pot for drinks!



 I should grow out my beard again... I think only Henry and Piratecat have seen the picture of me with it...

I look like a total... um... not good...


----------



## Henry

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Every mod?"



Assuming he means, "Every Mod within legal drinking age"? 

Trace, spill one for the homies that couldn't be there (down your throat will do the trick), because I sadly won't be attending. I owe my love-o'-my-life a real vacation this year.


----------



## diaglo

Henry said:
			
		

> I owe my love-o'-my-life a real vacation this year.




you owe your d20 a night off?


----------



## Henry

diaglo said:
			
		

> you owe your d20 a night off?




After last week's game, THAT little tramp's getting a two-week vacation for disrespectin' me! She'll be lucky I don't go back to using a d6 and a d10 again!


----------



## Morrus

At the after-ENnies gathering, anyone who buys me a drink gets to be a mod for a day.*

 And, yes, PC is a fantastic mod/administrator/all-around good guy! He's far better at moderating than I am, so I consider myself damned lucky to have him around.

  The other mods are OK, too.  Except Henry. 






*This is blatantly not true.


----------



## Henry

Morrus said:
			
		

> At the after-ENnies gathering, anyone who buys me a drink gets to be a mod for a day.*
> 
> And, yes, PC is a fantastic mod/administrator/all-around good guy! He's far better at moderating than I am, so I consider myself damned lucky to have him around.
> 
> The other mods are OK, too.  Except Henry. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is blatantly not true.





Fixed it for you.


----------



## Anne of Cleves

Henry said:
			
		

> Assuming he means, "Every Mod within legal drinking age"?
> 
> Trace, spill one for the homies that couldn't be there (down your throat will do the trick), because I sadly won't be attending. *I owe my love-o'-my-life a real vacation this year.*




Me Lord, I am looking forwards to this time alone with thee with great joy in my heart.


----------



## Macbeth

Anne of Cleves said:
			
		

> Me Lord, I am verily looking forwards to this time alone with thee.



WOW! Henry has dice that can TALK! (or at least type)


----------



## Anne of Cleves

Sir Macbeth (love your play by the way), I am not some babble to be played with and then discarded!


----------



## Crothian

Dice are not babbles nor are they to be discarded.  

The Mods rock, even Henry Henry.


----------



## Sherlock

I really love this place and the mod's are a big reason.

*Toasting a pint to you all!*


----------



## Henry

Anne of Cleves said:
			
		

> Me Lord, I am looking forwards to this time alone with thee with great joy in my heart.




ZOUNDS and DAMNATION!

*runs*


----------



## jdavis

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Well, most of them.
> 
> -Hyp.



Some people have whole forum named after them.


----------



## orchid blossom

Thanks to the mods, I'm not afraid to open and read any thread, no matter how much of a train wreck I think it might turn into.  They do a great job with getting things back on track before they get too ugly.

If I can get to Gen Con this year, I'll throw a little cash in the "Buy the mods a drink" pot.


----------



## Campbell

I'd like to chime in and agree with just about everybody here. Why just today Piratecat switched my Community supporter account over to my new username. Beer at Gencon for the kitty!

The other mods are cool too.


----------



## Piratecat

I just have the advantage of a fun avatar; the other mods are actually cooler than I am. Except for Henry.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Campbell said:
			
		

> Beer at Gencon for the kitty!




Man, if this keeps up, Piratecat's gonna be so _trashed_ by the time he gets clear of GenCon...

-Hyp.


----------



## Gez

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Piratecat is a great moderator. So are the rest of you guys!




I'm a great moderator? Wow, thanks, Ryan! I must confess, however, I haven't done much moderatorish work, though.


----------



## Darkness

diaglo said:
			
		

> only the ones that count. ...



... to three before flipping out and killing people.

The others are less considerate.


----------



## Silver Moon

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I just have the advantage of a fun avatar; the other mods are actually cooler than I am.



As the current President of the PirateCat Fan Club I'm afraid that I'll have to disagree.   Let me put it this way, what other Mod would have actually started a thread about "Gilligan's Island" ?


----------



## Angcuru

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Man, if this keeps up, Piratecat's gonna be so _trashed_ by the time he gets clear of GenCon...
> 
> -Hyp.



Shhh!!!  



Spoiler



Don't give away the plan!


----------



## Teflon Billy

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Who wants to start a thread about the political influence on sexual relations within religious orders? We need to make sure to somehow involve Hitler and elf porn as well. That should make for some good moderating!




Well, the rule as I understand it is that is you use Hitler as an example in your argument (or,indeed, invoke Hitler in any way) you automatically _lose_ the argument.

I think it's an excellent policy.

Observe: "I don;t agree with all the lov that is being showedered on Pirqatecat for just doing his job, I mena seriosuly, the guy is worse than _*Hitler*_"

See; not just wrong, but _automatically wrong_. 

Seriously though. I've been known to bitch and whine about over-moderation here, but on the whole the mod team do a fantastic job and should be proud of the results their efforts bear.

And this includes Piratecat


----------



## Darkness

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Well, the rule as I understand it is that is you use Hitler as an example in your argument (or,indeed, invoke Hitler in any way) you automatically _lose_ the argument.



Debates that are supposed to be about Nazis/Hitler/3rd Reich excepted, of course.


----------



## Blood Jester

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> I like all the mods except that PirateCat guy. He's a rat bastard. And he doesn't give his players enough treasure. We should shun him until he makes with the Monty Haul.



You think _he's_ bad.  His wife is worse, I'll bet her players would kill _just for some XP_.  They've probably given up on treasure.


----------



## Piratecat

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> And this includes Piratecat




Nipple.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> .




Hey, how'd you get around the profanity filter?

Every time I type that, I just get "".

... see?

-Hyp.


----------



## RangerWickett

Whoa!

Once, in my game, a very . . . let's called him an 'Augustinian' priest, got a pet baby Quaggoth, which he wanted to raise to be a normal member of society.  He named the baby 'Nibbles.'  So we have this priest who thinks all forms of sex are sinful, yet everyone keeps on hearing him say 'nipples'.  "I love nipples.  I can't believe how cute nipples is.  I bet you all wish you had nipples for yourselves."


----------



## Hand of Evil

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hey, how'd you get around the profanity filter?
> 
> Every time I type that, I just get "".
> 
> ... see?
> 
> -Hyp.



He is a great mod and as Wanda Skyes (sp) jokes, the pope should be able to use profantanty for the stuff he hears!


----------



## RangerWickett

Maybe it's just for a singular nipple.  Like the different between  fights and cockpits.


----------



## Silver Moon

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Like the different between  fights and cockpits.



Wow, you got around that one too?   I kept running into that during my western "O.K. Corral" Story Hour, where it gave me those everytime I mentioned that a cowboy decided to  his gun.


----------



## Horacio

Profanity filters are fun... specially when you try to guess what profanity hides beneath those cute


----------



## Piratecat

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Well, the rule as I understand it is that is you use Hitler as an example in your argument (or,indeed, invoke Hitler in any way) you automatically _lose_ the argument.




That's called Godwin's Law, and it's a wonderful rule.

I probably won't make it to GenCon this year. Too late in the summer. I'll be there the year after, though. So save those drinks!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I probably won't make it to GenCon this year. Too late in the summer. I'll be there the year after, though. So save those drinks!



 NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## MerakSpielman

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's called Godwin's Law, and it's a wonderful rule.
> 
> I probably won't make it to GenCon this year. Too late in the summer. I'll be there the year after, though. So save those drinks!



Year old drinks? I hope they didn't open them...

Also, if invoking Godwin's Law automatically means you lose the argument, it can be a useful tool for making certain things correct or incorrect that might otherise not be. You can alter reality!

For example, you have a teach that's a real hard-ass about grading. In fact, he _is _in fact rather "Nazi-ish" with grading. So you say "Man, my teacher like Hitler when it comes to grading." Voila! Your statement is obviously wrong, since you invoked Hitler, so that means your teacher is _not_, in fact, like Hitler - which means you can expect nicer grading practices in the future!

Oh, and to stay on topic, <insert nice thing about the mods>. (except Henry)


----------



## RangerWickett

Not to put too fine a point on it, Kevin, but you'd better announce your inability to attend GenCon soon, and do so publicly, explaining that it's not tied to money or any sort of villainy, but simply because you're afraid of getting a nasty Indiana sunburn in late August.  If you don't, people are going to try to shanghai you to get you there.


----------



## Piratecat

The new date interferes with some personal stuff. If it turns out that I can sneak away anyways, we'll sleaze someone's floor space. As for now, though, my default assumption is that I'm going to miss a year.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's called Godwin's Law, and it's a wonderful rule.
> 
> I probably won't make it to GenCon this year. Too late in the summer. I'll be there the year after, though. So save those drinks!




What!  Who will keep us in line!


----------



## buzzard

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sadly, Piratecat impressed just a moment ago, and I don't know the names of _all_ the moderators, so I thought I'd just give a quick nod of praise for helping to keep us all nice people.




The idea that everyone thinks this place is staffed with wonderful moderators astonishes me. his place has an external rep of being moderated in a very biased fashion. I can't say the rep is wrong. In fact the rep is perfectly correct. Sauce for the goose is not sauce for the gander around here, unless you happen to be a gander out of favor with the mighty moderators. 

Now human failings are to be expected, but come on people get a grip on reality. 

buzzard


----------



## Macbeth

Yeah, the mods are very subjective. But thats what makes the boards work so well. Thats a large part of why we have such civil, community based boards. I wouldn't have it any other way. Would I want the Judicial system to work the same way? NO. But for an online message board, I think the subjective approach works well. Sure, sometimes I may disagree with the mods, but I know they just want to keep the boards clean, and that if I really want to do something that Eric's Grandma wouldn't like, I can go to NKL.


----------



## Piratecat

If we were really biased, Buzzard, there would probably be a half dozen or so folks banned who currently aren't. We try to treat everyone fairly. Ultimately, our goal is to make sure that these boards are a fun place to hang out; if someone is ruining that for other people, they'll be treated in a manner which we think is appropriate. 

I'd much rather be on a board that takes personalities and histories and intent into account, instead of a laundry list of rules, so we run the boards that way.  Does it work? Well, I really like it this way, and it makes Morrus happy, so we'll keep handling things the way we have been. If you can give me actual examples of bias, I welcome you to drop me an email.


----------



## Crothian

buzzard said:
			
		

> The idea that everyone thinks this place is staffed with wonderful moderators astonishes me. his place has an external rep of being moderated in a very biased fashion. I can't say the rep is wrong. In fact the rep is perfectly correct. Sauce for the goose is not sauce for the gander around here, unless you happen to be a gander out of favor with the mighty moderators.





I'd think if this were true we'd also have more poeple claiming it.  I've seen some very fair handedness from the mods.


----------



## Piratecat

That's it, Crothian. I've told you before. You're SO banned!

EDIT: no, wait. I take it back. You're fine.

EDIT: no, I take it back again. Banned! Banned, I tell you!  Bwah-ha-ha.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's it, Crothian. I've told you before. You're SO banned!




Damn it, no fair!  You said _I_ got to ban Crothian this month!

Edit - okay, how 'bout _you_ ban Crothian, but _I_ get to ban hong?  He said something silly in response to one of my posts in the Rules forum the other day...

-Hyp.


----------



## Darkness

You, Hypersmurf? That's too bad. 'cause I already banned him. 

edit - Ok, I unbanned Crothian. You can ban him now.


----------



## Piratecat

Screw that. I've unbanned Hong, and forbid you from banning him again. And Crothian is still banned.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Darkness said:
			
		

> You, Hypersmurf? That's too bad. 'cause I already banned him.




No way I'm sitting still for that.

Hong, you're unbanned.

Take that, Darkness!

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian

I'm banned that's so cool!!  Time to go flame EN World on other boards!!


----------



## Hypersmurf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Screw that. I've unbanned Hong, and forbid you from banning him again. And Crothian is still banned.




What, so I don't even get to _un_ban hong?

I don't know why I even bother.

And I'm kinda upset about the way you're undermining Darkness's authority.

I'm banning hong again.

Sorry, Crothian, looks like you're stuck with it.

-Hyp.


----------



## Darkness

Ooo-kay. Since you unbanned hong, I'll just ban _all_ Austrian posters.

Maybe I'll also unban Crothian. I'll have to think about that...


----------



## Piratecat

This is unacceptable. You can't undermine my authority the way I'm undermining Darkness's, and I demand to know who unbanned Crothian.

EDIT: You, Darkness? Shameful. Just shameful.

I'm banning him again. When I come back in the morning, I better not have any flack about this.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ooo-kay. Since you unbanned hong, I'll just ban _all_ Austrian posters.




... you know, I really can't argue with that.  It strikes me as a very even-handed solution to a tricky problem.

The man has class!

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian

So, this is what goes on in the Moderator Forum!!!!


----------



## Hypersmurf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> This is unacceptable. You can't undermine my authority the way I'm undermining Darkness's...




As long as hong's still banned, I can handle being unacceptable.

Crothian's been headed for a banning for a while now, but as long as the payments kept coming in, I was willing to let it slide.  But the excuses he's been giving these last few weeks for non-payment have been getting steadily lamer... I reckon I can support the decision to kick him for a while.

-Hyp.


----------



## Douane

Just look at this! There's no better example for the prevalent bias on these boards!

Hong and Crothian get all the "love", but what about us average guys?

Nothing, not even a "Banned one week" or a gnoming!!!


What a shame! 


Folkert


----------



## Morrus

Well, I'm banning everyone _except_ Hong.  So there!


----------



## buzzard

As one would expect any criticisms are quickly brushed away with a bunch of excuses and then it all lapses back into the mutual admiration society and jokes. 

Silly of me to even bother bringing it up. Carry on with the jests. 

buzzard


----------



## Crothian

Douane said:
			
		

> Hong and Crothian get all the "love", but what about us average guys?




Banning equals love??  That's a new wrinkle on the old banhammer.


----------



## Crothian

buzzard said:
			
		

> As one would expect any criticisms are quickly brushed away with a bunch of excuses and then it all lapses back into the mutual admiration society and jokes.
> 
> Silly of me to even bother bringing it up. Carry on with the jests.




Perhaps a different thread would be in order then.  If you have problems you should state them, but sometimes doing so on page three of a not so serious thread is not the best way.


----------



## Morrus

buzzard said:
			
		

> As one would expect any criticisms are quickly brushed away with a bunch of excuses and then it all lapses back into the mutual admiration society and jokes.
> 
> Silly of me to even bother bringing it up. Carry on with the jests.



 I'm sorry, Buzzard what sort of response would you have liked to see? 

 Something like this, perhaps?



> If we were really biased, Buzzard, there would probably be a half dozen or so folks banned who currently aren't. We try to treat everyone fairly. Ultimately, our goal is to make sure that these boards are a fun place to hang out; if someone is ruining that for other people, they'll be treated in a manner which we think is appropriate.
> 
> I'd much rather be on a board that takes personalities and histories and intent into account, instead of a laundry list of rules, so we run the boards that way. Does it work? Well, I really like it this way, and it makes Morrus happy, so we'll keep handling things the way we have been. If you can give me actual examples of bias, I welcome you to drop me an email.



 If not that, then, frankly, I'm at a loss as to what you want here.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Morrus said:
			
		

> If not that, then, frankly, I'm at a loss as to what you want here.



I'd like a job... can you swing that?


----------



## Blood Jester

buzzard said:
			
		

> As one would expect any criticisms are quickly brushed away with a bunch of excuses and then it all lapses back into the mutual admiration society and jokes.
> 
> Silly of me to even bother bringing it up. Carry on with the jests.
> 
> buzzard



buzzard, you posted _again_?!?

That is impossible, the mods are biased and unfair, so they have (of course) banned you for calling them out publicly.  (Which, by the way, is an _actual_ rules violation, not just in poor form.)

They didn't? 

Wow, they suck at the draconian mod thing.  Pity.


----------



## Crothian

Well, it's not like they could get me banned correctly, either


----------



## Blood Jester

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like they could get me banned correctly, either



I'm banning you right now IYKWIM,AITYD.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> I'm banning you right now IYKWIM,AITYD.



You're rubbing him with anti-persperant?


----------



## Hypersmurf

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like they could get me banned correctly, either




Oh, we've definitely banned you.  You're on the list and everything (seven times, near as I can make out).

But just to keep you guessing, we've let you retain read/write access to the forums.

That'll teach you!

-Hyp.


----------



## hong

Well, it's a change from getting beaten with a stick.


----------



## AGGEMAM

*beat Hong with a stick to make him feel more loved*

Better now?

- Agge "the twig's broken so I got me a banhammer instead" mam


----------



## Blood Jester

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> You're rubbing him with anti-persperant?



_My_ anti-perspirant!  Oh yeah.


----------



## Piratecat

Buzzard, I've sent you an email; I'm hoping that you'll give me specific examples instead of making vague accusations. I'm not entirely sure that you're reading the same message boards that I am - what "bunch of excuses" are you referring to? - but I'd like to hear you out. In general, if someone has a complaint of bias they should contact one of the moderators or admins by email.

As for this mess I find this morning, I'm off to ban Morrus. He acts all high and mighty, like he owns this site. What's up with that?


----------



## Eridanis

Well, heck. I forgot to charge my banhammer overnight, so I'll just have to watch all you guys have all the fun.

It's like whack-a-mole, only with electrons! Electrons are much harder to hit.


----------



## jdavis

[Jake Blues]Were getting the Banned back together[/Jake Blues]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey, if anyone wants a free, once-in-a-lifetime-no-obligation ban, then come on down to http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum and we'll ban you immediately!

Disclaimer: Users must first register before being banned, offer open for a limited time, batteries not included, please check with your parents before accepting, don't walk on the grass, splunge, have a nice day.


----------



## Henry

All I know is, we can't ban Crothian - half of the board traffic would disappear! 

Then again, maybe banning Crothian is what we need to fix our server problems...


----------



## Crothian

It's per coincidence that the boards slow down when I post, I swear.  I'm being framed, I tell you.  Framed!!


----------



## MerakSpielman

I'm sorry, but this browser is not set to accept frames...





I've never seen the mods do anything other than enforce the rules, Buzzard. Their interpretation of what is appropriate might not always match that of other people, but them's the breaks. Part of the problem is, I think, that people expect the entire internet to be a total-freedom-of-speech zone, and that's not the way things are here. You can say certain things, and you will be left alone. If you say other things, you will be silenced. This ain't a democracy, and that's just the way I like it.


----------



## Crothian

Morrus is going crazy with the bannings, we're all being kicked out for the weekend!!


----------



## diaglo

virtual party at Crothian's place.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure that you're reading the same message boards that I am - what "bunch of excuses" are you referring to?




He keeps a-using that word.  I do no' think it means wha' he thinks it means.

-Hyp.


----------



## Rel

I don't get into Meta much but I saw the thread and thought, "Yeah!"

I love this board (and the Mods).  In fact, I wrote a song about it...

sort of: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75950


----------



## Crothian

diaglo said:
			
		

> virtual party at Crothian's place.




Or just stop by for a real one


----------



## Darkness

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> He keeps a-using that word. I do no' think it means wha' he thinks it means.
> 
> -Hyp.



...


----------



## Robbert Raets

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> I've never seen the mods do anything other than enforce the rules



 They tend to do a fine job at goofing off, which _I_ have seen them do frequently....


----------



## KidCthulhu

The wife is always the last one to know.  Here you are, hanging around, banning other people, and I'm sitting up waiting at home.  Why don't I ever get banned?  Well,      ,      ,  you      -ing      ers. 

How about now?


----------



## Blood Jester

wow.

[Southpark]That s ed up right there.[/Southpark]


----------



## MerakSpielman

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> They tend to do a fine job at goofing off, which _I_ have seen them do frequently....



I thought mods goofing off _was_ one of the rules...


----------



## Piratecat

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> I thought mods goofing off _was_ one of the rules...




Can't answer. Too busy banning wife.


----------



## MerakSpielman

Careful, PC. Remember, she has administrative power over the bedroom.

Though I hear they make very comfortable couches these days...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Can't answer. Too busy banning wife.



 Oh. So THAT is what you're calling it nowadays. 

....kinky 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## MerakSpielman

Oh, I missed that one. Much funnier than mine. Good job, Ao!


----------



## BSF

Biased Mods?  Wow, that's news to me.  If they were biased, I would have thought that I would have been drop-kicked and/or banned at some point.  I generally try to be civil, but sometimes I am just having a bad day, you know?

Let's see, I think the rules prohibit politics, religion and personal attacks don't they?  I know the mods have sometimes gone beyond that to keep certain discussions out of certain threads.  I suppose that might come across as biased, but I haven't necessarily disagreed with them.  And if I did, I would probably handle it in email, civilly.  

I am not privy to every discussion the mods have, but I trust their judgement overall.  I have had a few threads closed while I was typing a response.  At the time, it kind of annoyed me, but it wasn't that big a deal and I got over it within an hour.  In all, that was probably for the best since I can't remember the people involved now.  If the threads hadn't been closed, that might be different.  Do I always agree?  Probably not.  Does that mean I think the mod decision was a bad one?  Probably not.  I like this place.  I like the fact that I can point my friends here and not worry that somebody is going to go off on a profanity-laced tirade that is inflamatory and potentially offensive to a friend.  And if somebody does, I am pretty safe in assuming that one of more mods will take care of the situation.  

Perhaps that means the mods are more draconic than I realize. But, to me it means they are doing a good job keeping all the posters civil toward each other.  As an internet community, we don't always agree, but we can disagree nicely.


----------



## AGGEMAM

Before we all get brown lipped and funny breathed here. Let me just say that I tired of the mods so I'm going to ban _all of you_ for the entire weekend, and that includes the mods as well.

See you all monday *raises and swings banhammer*


*THUD*


----------



## MerakSpielman

What was that? You hear somethin'?

Hey, that guy over there's got a big 'ol hammer! Put it down slowly son...


----------



## Crothian

For that, I'm refusing to post for the next few days.  And don't try to talk me out of it.


----------



## Henry

I hope all of you have a good weekend, whether you deserve it or not.


----------

